# raise worms??



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Has anyone here tried to raise earthworms?? I read the section on keeping and breeding mealworms. I tried it and it didn't work too well. I use to buy earthworms all the time when I was little to go fishing. But I have never actually keep them long enough for them to breed. I think they would be good for all my fish and the girlfriends lizard. I plan on getting some sort of reptile soon as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

ive thought about breeding worms, but dunno how


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm sure a lot of folks around here know more about this than me, but I'll try to help you.

When I was a kid we used to raise them for fishing. We just built a waterproof, 'plexiglas,' box (silicon sealer), and filled it with potting soil. It was about 2ft x 2ft x 4ft and worked great. We got the best nightcrawlers we could find at the local bait shops and let it go for about 3 months. They breed and grow very fast and will eat anything, especially fresh veggie scaps. We used it for over 15 years and as long as you change some of the dirt, (which is perfect for flowers), with fresh potting soil every 6 months or so, you're set.

If you want to do it, it pays off for a long time. Good Luck! :smile:

Edited: for Spelling


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

The BEST WAY TO GET WORMS IS TO FLOOD YOUR GRASS AREA when i was little the day before i go fishing always flood them grass then the worms come out and you gotta be FAST if your not the FAST the worm is gonna go back in the soil or dirt 
THATS WHAT I DO TO GET WORMS


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

the only problem is the soil, its gonna make the water cloudy with soil after they eat the worms. can u raise them with something else besides soil?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

just rinse them in water before u feed them to the piranhas.......


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I did in the past the same as PIRANHABAR and it was working very well.
You should try it


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I heard you should squeeze the worms to get the soil and poopie outta them.


----------

